# Goby pattern for smallmouth



## fisher person (Jul 2, 2004)

I've tried fly fishing for smallmouth in Lake Erie from shore and found this Goby pattern. http://globalflyfisher.com/patterns/twospotted/

kind of like a zonker i guess, anyone out there fish any goby patterns on Lake Erie with any success??


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

That does look like a good Gobi ipresentation.  I plan to take a good shot at the smallmouth with the long rod on Erie this year as well as walleye. Should be a challenge and something new to try.  Gonna tie up a half dozen of the Gobi pattern and some extra large Emerald Shiner pattern.


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

I've caught quite a few Smallies with this pattern:


http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/fly_pictures/emulator_sculpin.htm


I've also done well on some store bought Wool Head Sculpin flies, but I'm not that ambitious that I would want to them. Another thing to try is tying up a Olive Woolybugger with either dumb-bell eyes or a cone head. It's worked for me in the past.

Wes


----------

